# buying a used furnace



## fix what? (Apr 26, 2012)

i had it with my 25 year old rusty gas furnace:hammer:
i had 2 service calls so far this year and many last year
and seems the darn thing keeps breaking down on me, like now it's dead
due to my income and credit, theres no way i can afford to buy a new one
i see a lot of used furnaces on craigslist for a good price that are not that old
and this i would have to install it myself but have someone else do the gas and electrical connections 
my furnace is a con aire 100000 btu up draft
my 1920 home with new windows and doors is 1100 + square feet
we converted the attic into a bedroom and will run a heat duct up there but i don't know if the attic is included in the 1100 + square footage or do i need to add more square feet to the 1100
i do know the furnace is over powered for my home as they tell me
any help guys ?
i forgot to mention that we live in upstate new york


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

When we got our new 95% eff. furnace, I sold the old (5 years old is all, 75%) on Craigslist for $350. It worked fine, we just wanted more eff. and to use less propane, which this one does. Funny thing though..... the guy called me like a MONTH later and asked me some questions on how to hook up this and that and vent it properly. I had to laugh! :laughing:

DM


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

In your area 50 - 55 btu's per sq. ft. is the "average" requirement. Of course this is with appropriate insulation, caulking and weatherstripping.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I should add though that I DID assist him on the phone, and later he called back and said it was working perfectly and Thanked me. 

DM


----------



## REP (Jul 24, 2011)

Missouri Bound said:


> In your area 50 - 55 btu's per sq. ft. is the "average" requirement. Of course this is with appropriate insulation, caulking and weatherstripping.


I don't know where you got that average,but he is not heating a sauna,he's heating a house.
If he has new window's and added insulation he would need around a 40,000 90% furnace that would be around 3.75 btu's per cubic foot or in your world where all ceilings are 8' high,30 btu's per sq ft.


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

Is 2 decent looking updrafts for sale here in Albuquerque, a 125k btu for $100, they upgraded to another type of system.
I paid $50 for my 75k btu.
I would say it would be good chance the physical dimensions may be different.
Means you will have to modify or make some sheet metal to connect to existing ductwork. I have a question below yours about sizing ductwork.
I am no expert.

Something else I would be concerned about is venting. Furnaces are sized to venting.
Example, My 75k btu has 4" b-vent, I had a chance for free 5" b-vent.
I was told the larger pipe could allow the exhaust to cool and condensate in the pipe, running back into the furnace and cause it to rust out.
So physical size and venting are just 2 ideas I have for you when shopping.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

funfool said:


> Is 2 decent looking updrafts for sale here in Albuquerque, a 125k btu for $100, they upgraded to another type of system.
> I paid $50 for my 75k btu.
> I would say it would be good chance the physical dimensions may be different.
> Means you will have to modify or make some sheet metal to connect to existing ductwork. I have a question below yours about sizing ductwork.
> ...


A furnace with a 4" vent has no problem being connected to a 5" b vent. Someone mislead you. Unless your vent runs outside for 35 foot.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Missouri Bound said:


> In your area 50 - 55 btu's per sq. ft. is the "average" requirement. Of course this is with appropriate insulation, caulking and weatherstripping.


Doubt it comes out that high.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Rep and beenthere.....I am throwing out my old BTU map as we speak...:laughing:
and thank you both.


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

beenthere,
Thanks for setting me straight on that, I do not want to mislead others.
And depending how old the furnace being replaced, it could actually be a 8" vent.
So in op case is something to consider.

I actually bought my b vent off craigs list used, was a hvac contractor cleaning out his storage yard.
He advertised the b vent and other connectors I needed for $1 each, not exactly free, had a $10 minimum.
When I called him, he said he sold all his 4" and only had 5" left. and told me what I just repeated here.
He called me back the next day and said he found enough 4" pieces to make it worth me coming out.
For $10 dollars I got all the 4" including rain cap and storm collars, and same for 3" I need for my new gas water heater to replace the electric.
Guy really was a flake, he wanted to be sure I got everything first trip, He said and I quote, Frankly I do not want you calling me back to buy more.

So maybe a warning about the people you will meet on craigs list is also not a bad idea.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

His areas design temp is only around -10. I did work in his city many many years ago.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

funfool said:


> beenthere,
> Thanks for setting me straight on that, I do not want to mislead others.
> And depending how old the furnace being replaced, it could actually be a 8" vent.
> So in op case is something to consider.
> ...



As there are all kinds of people in the world. You will meet all kinds of people on craigslist, or any internet site.


----------



## how (Feb 26, 2011)

Good luck on trying to find an inspector that will approve a second hand furnace. 
Most don't want to validate a second hand furnace when they are not sure of the exchanger integrity.


----------



## techpappy (Jul 8, 2012)

I know that's not their job however, any inspector, worth a grain of salt, should be able to tell if there is a cracked heat exchanger or signs of a cracked heat exchanger within 5 mins of start up. I have found many from major to very minor and was right every time. Other than that I seem to remember that it was against code to install used fittings but, not sure about furnaces. Like it has been said.people change out slightly used furnaces for many various reasons so, why not take advantage of the opportunities.

BTW..seems like a 65 - 80 btuh should work...hpowever, best to get an estimator to do calculations even if you have to pay them $100. Probably well worth it.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

How much would you spend on a used furnace? There are a lot of online retailers that will ship you a furnace with no shipping charge. The warranty coud be an issue if you install it yourself, but if you are already considering used the warranty must not be an issue.


----------



## techpappy (Jul 8, 2012)

Missouri..as per Dangermouse...$350 for one only a 5yrs old but wouldn't go any more ...others got theirs for much less...how much for cheapest new? $1,000?..Friend just bought new Goodman 2 stage 100K hi eff for $1800! Huge difference especially in these economically challenging times.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I completely understand wanting to save money. What size are you looking for? Some companies offer the "dent and scratched" models as well. I just would hate for someone to save $600 now and have to replace the used unit in a couple of years. I also question why anyone would sell a used furnace in good condition. The circumstances arould that logic would be of some concern. Not a lot of good reasons to sell a perfectly good "slightly used" furnace.:whistling2:...just sayin'


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Missouri Bound said:


> I completely understand wanting to save money. What size are you looking for? Some companies offer the "dent and scratched" models as well. I just would hate for someone to save $600 now and have to replace the used unit in a couple of years. I also question why anyone would sell a used furnace in good condition. The circumstances arould that logic would be of some concern. Not a lot of good reasons to sell a perfectly good "slightly used" furnace.:whistling2:...just sayin'


Sold my 80% furnace and AC when it was upgraded to a high eff ECM motor and a 2 stage heat pump. The 50K furnace went into a farm house that had a 30 year old 100K. They saved enough propane the first year to pay for the furnace and install.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

All because the linesets and condensers were stolen, I'm doing a job that the has me replacing not one but two brand new, never turned on, furnaces. 

I'm in Southern Texas, I'd say you can have one if you were here.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

techpappy said:


> as per Dangermouse...$350 for one only a 5yrs old but wouldn't go any more


huh? I never said it wouldn't go any more..... it worked fine, we just wanted a better one.

DM


----------



## fix what? (Apr 26, 2012)

how said:


> Good luck on trying to find an inspector that will approve a second hand furnace.
> Most don't want to validate a second hand furnace when they are not sure of the exchanger integrity.


inspector? i don't get it


----------



## techpappy (Jul 8, 2012)

Dangermouse...I meant that I wouldn't go any more on price of a used furnace..sorry 'bout the confusion:confused1::laughing:


----------



## fix what? (Apr 26, 2012)

Missouri Bound said:


> I completely understand wanting to save money. What size are you looking for? Some companies offer the "dent and scratched" models as well. I just would hate for someone to save $600 now and have to replace the used unit in a couple of years. I also question why anyone would sell a used furnace in good condition. The circumstances arould that logic would be of some concern. Not a lot of good reasons to sell a perfectly good "slightly used" furnace.:whistling2:...just sayin'


i can't afford it, i,m on a fixed income


----------



## fix what? (Apr 26, 2012)

saw this in my local craigslist
http://rochester.craigslist.org/hsh/3322115805.html
what you think?


----------



## how (Feb 26, 2011)

fix what? said:


> inspector? i don't get it


Somebody will need to pull a permit for this job. The inspecter is the one that checks if it has been installed to current code. (piping, venting, electrical, fire safety, etc)

I'd ask in your area what the inspector requires to aprove your second hand furnace instalation. It might just be the code upgrades plus the signing off by a licensed gas fitter on the furnace integrity but in many areas the inspecters appear punitive to such instalations.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

fix what? said:


> saw this in my local craigslist
> http://rochester.craigslist.org/hsh/3322115805.html
> what you think?


It depends on how many miles that thing has on it. The make, model and serial numbers will tell us the age, a good inspection of all componentry will let you know if it's in decent working condition.

I myself wouldn't pay any more than $100 for a used furnace of that older generation.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

That furnace is in Greece. Try to find one in your city so you can actually take a look before buying. Plus then you won't need to pay freight which I'd suspect coming from Greece would be more than the cost of the furnace.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

And I take that back, I wouldn't pay more than $50.00.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Doc Holliday said:


> That furnace is in Greece. Try to find one in your city so you can actually take a look before buying. Plus then you won't need to pay freight which I'd suspect coming from Greece would be more than the cost of the furnace.


Am I missing something, where is Greece in New York?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

how said:


> Somebody will need to pull a permit for this job. The inspecter is the one that checks if it has been installed to current code. (piping, venting, electrical, fire safety, etc)
> 
> I'd ask in your area what the inspector requires to aprove your second hand furnace instalation. It might just be the code upgrades plus the signing off by a licensed gas fitter on the furnace integrity but in many areas the inspecters appear punitive to such instalations.


With a second hand furnace can you get an inspection? I wouldn't pull one, I'd just ask all of us here how to do it as you know we can easily guide the man through that installation well beyond code.


----------



## fix what? (Apr 26, 2012)

Doc Holliday said:


> Am I missing something, where is Greece in New York?


it.s a suburb of rochester only 10 min, away from me


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Doc Holliday said:


> Am I missing something, where is Greece in New York?


I use to semi drive by it twice a year, on my way to Rochester NY.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...zIHwCg&usg=AFQjCNG7VWxb8Qgw50T_lDrnjR62RAZ_Ug


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

I feel like such an idiot!!! Lol!!! :thumbup:

I have family in the other Greece, across the ocean, which is why I thought that was it. Never heard of Greece, NY. Sorry.


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

Hate to agree, but pulling a permit on that job would open a big can of worms.
I think in the first post they claimed would have someone else connect electrical and gas. While the plenum and venting is the more difficult portion of the job.

It was so long ago, seems like another lifetime.
I worked with a hvac company, we could sometimes on simple swaps, do 2 in a day.
The salesman that sold the new furnace had already done the foot work for us, knew what we needed to make in the shop to bring with us to make it work.
Sometimes was another trip to the shop.
But it is a simple job with two guys and a fully stocked service truck, a shop that makes the needed materials for each job before the crew is sent out.
I even went to school and was licensed in the state of Washington to run gas lines.
Was the worst paying job I ever had, saw no future in it unless went union commercial.
I decided to play carpenter instead.

whole point is, if op is not comfortable with connecting gas and electrical, I suggest they hire a experienced installer.
If they are willing to do the work, then agreed, they can get the help needed here.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

This past weekend I installed two complete systems, furnaces, linesets in the walls (two story home), condensers, electrical whips and disconnects by myself in one day, everything hooked up and working. I have two more completes tomorrow and then one condenser down in Corpus this week. I've gotten real good at installs all my myself. 

The most condensers I've set in one day was 14, @ $200 a piece. 

Anyways, we are here to help and he will not have a single issue he can not overcome with this site.


----------



## sktn77a (May 11, 2009)

Fix What:

Unless you are *qualified* to install the furnace yourself, I wouldn't touch a used furnace - you don't want the result to be a house fire or carbon monoxide poisoning!

If you are on a fixed income and can't afford a basic heating system (especially in upstate NY), there are programs that could help you to get a replacement at a low cost.


----------



## handymommy (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm a newbie here but in some states it is not required that a home owner pulls permits on diy jobs. In CT its not required because we are investigating replacing our boiler ourselves.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Doc Holliday said:


> *Anyways, we are here to help and he will not have a single issue he can not overcome with this site*.


 
And that is the best reason to come to this forum.......:notworthy:


----------



## fix what? (Apr 26, 2012)

i called another company and they came out and looked at my comfort aire furnace
turned out that the new board that the other guy installed last year was wrong and went bad
they are looking for a board that will work with the furnace
also said the heat exchangers were in good shape 
so i hope to get a few more years out of it 
thank you for all your help guys


----------



## Catfish#74 (Mar 20, 2021)

DangerMouse said:


> I should add though that I DID assist him on the phone, and later he called back and said it was working perfectly and Thanked me.
> 
> DM


I am glad you were able to help him. It's hard enough to ask for help. Getting it is always great


----------

